# As requested...redux!



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, someone thought this was a good idea so that when we run into each other in the 80's era candy markets, we'd know….

Please post one of yourself.

Thank you.


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2006)

This is an old picture. I think it was back in sophmore year. Me and a bunch of friends just got out of a party and was looking for some munchies. I was plastered, hence me surfing down the isle in a shopping cart.

Man those were the days.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 27, 2006)

Here's a kinda scarey up-close, oh my god, tien's head is way too big, picture.


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2006)

Me at my wedding being so very glamourshots. 
We have some lovely ladies in this forum by the way


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 27, 2006)

These are the only photos I have of me that aren't taken from a mile away. Like you need to see me up close, huh?


----------



## bwester (Jun 27, 2006)

John, its hard to take you seriously with the image of the Kovachii suit in my head oke:


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2006)

John, you are so damned photogenic....

Blake, I am going to draw some horns on your head and re-post (tell me someone else gets that reference please? Hint...Where is that damned cat??)

Tien - not scary, not one bit! 

Marco - too funny! 

(I secretly love these threads, I really enjoy knowing who I am talking to, I am also a super visual person, so it really helps me.)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jun 28, 2006)

Never cared for pics of myself or hearing my own voice recorded, etc. Good thing I don't have a twin brother...it'd drive me nuts.

Instead of a pic of myself, here is a picture of a photo of myself taken at last falls Mid America Orchid Conference dinner next to the late Willa Klett. She was a dear friend and one of the first "orchid people" I ever met.






Jon
________
Ford Rheinland Picture


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 28, 2006)

Here is a picture of me at the New York International Orchid Show '06.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 28, 2006)

Me and my boys taken last winter.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh Wendy, your boys are adorable! I sooo want a second cat so that Willard wouldn't be so lonely, but I am forbidden to have another one by the lease.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 28, 2006)

Hair's a bit shorter now. Gia's a LOT bigger, though.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

Here's an older one, as my alter ego, The Dude.



And a somewhat updated version.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

That's no white Russian.


----------



## Heather (Jun 29, 2006)

lol!


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah. I take the time (a year) to grow my hair out, memorize all the lines, get the garb down, and the partyhosts have the indecency to have niether vodka, kahlua, NOR half and half. Oh well. Everyone wanted to shake The Dude's hand; give The Dude a drink; hear The Dude talk; hand The Dude a jay; give The Dude a lapdance. The Dude can't complain (and also abides).


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 29, 2006)

A valiant effort, I must say. It looks pretty darn good.

In other Lebowski news, my brother just spent several hundred dollars on a GIGANTIC (9 ft tall?) Italian movie poster for _Il Grande Lebowski_.


----------



## Wogga (Jun 29, 2006)

Far out man, far f__king out.


----------



## DavidH (Jul 1, 2006)

Okay, here's a recent photo of me in my work clothes. Sorry for the poor quality.
-Dave


----------



## silence882 (Jul 1, 2006)

I had an intro flying lesson once. Can I borrow the plane for a few hours?

--Stephen



DavidH said:


> Okay, here's a recent photo of me in my work clothes. Sorry for the poor quality.
> -Dave
> View attachment 32


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 1, 2006)

If we're doing work photos, I'll have to get a pic of me covered head to toe in a tyvek suit and respirator. You'd think I was working in an underground lab somewhere with the PPE we have to wear on some jobs.

Jon
________
Marijuana Vaporizers


----------



## DavidH (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't offer a ride, or an airplane, but I can always put you in the simulator!

Note: The pre-flight pictures always look better than the post-flights, especially now with the 100+ temps in Tucson (wink)


----------



## Marco (Jul 2, 2006)

DavidH said:


> The pre-flight pictures always look better than the post-flights, especially now with the 100+ temps in Tucson (wink)



I don't know how you guys handle the hot weather down south.


----------



## DavidH (Jul 3, 2006)

It's a dry heat.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 8, 2006)

Here's a real orchid related pic - im on the right


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2006)

Who's right? As in facing the photo, or the one on the right in the photo?


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

The right in the photo - im in the green shirt. The other guy (baldie) is my uncle.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2006)

Is that your GH in the background?


----------



## Wogga (Jul 9, 2006)

i WISH!!! That's at the smithsonian. i'm a fledgling enthusiast. i haven't quite gotten to that point yet. I'm still in college - low funds, small (shared) apartment. that was probably in the vicinity of a 10k sq ft greenhouse. absolutely mindboggling!


----------



## Jmoney (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a great shot of the one and only DUDE.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 11, 2006)

haha!!! i forgot you knew about that, jason. for those who _don't_ know, here it is... i'm on the right, and YES that _is_ my real hair...


----------



## Sue (Jul 12, 2006)

Me wearing safety glasses, and a zombie fiancée. This was at a Pig Roast/Science Fair some friends of ours put on earlier this summer.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 13, 2006)

Is this the same sue from rvo?


----------



## Sue (Jul 13, 2006)

Yup, same one.


----------



## Wogga (Jul 14, 2006)

Good to see a lot of the same faces!


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 28, 2006)

Since there are so many new people, I thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 28, 2006)

well, i posted this before, but in a different thread....






i'm on the right....


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, otherwise I may have thought you were the "Happy" guy on the left.....

I need to have Jason take a picture of me too, so you can see who Drorchid is....Littlefrog, Leo Schordje and Paphphreek have seen me in the flesh so they know who I am.

Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 28, 2006)

OK, I guess it is my turn..... here is a picture of me in the Lab:






and one of me in the greenhouse (I hate how I look in the picture....I am not photogenic...but it is all I have got....). By the way I am holding a Phrag. Asuko Fischer (= Phrag. Jason Fischer x fischeri). This is the second time it was blooming and the flower was huge....even bigger than the Jason Fischer parent.






Oh and in case you are wondering what my last name is.....It is Quene......not pronounced as Queeney as many people do....but as Kenay. My ancestors were French Hugenots, and came to the Netherlands in the 1700's

Robert


----------



## adiaphane (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, that Asuko Fischer is huge! Nice to finally put faces to names.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2006)

Here we are. Found some mushrooms.


----------



## TADD (Sep 28, 2006)

Here I am with my wife at our recent baby shower. We won the Diaper contest (as in what is in the diaper) cause I kept tasting each one!


----------



## Marco (Sep 28, 2006)

TADD said:


> Here I am with my wife at our recent baby shower. We won the Diaper contest (as in what is in the diaper) cause I kept tasting each one!



ummmmm....what was in the diaper??? please tell me it was chocolate


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 28, 2006)

Shadow, I haven't had wild mushrooms in years, but I love them. Cute baby, and full of energy I can tell. 

Tadd, I don't want to know what you chased mystery diaper down with.  The mind reels.


----------



## TADD (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok it was chocolate...... And the chaser was alot of Rum!


----------



## Heather (Sep 28, 2006)

LOL! Tadd, a goof, as always. Keep us posted buddy, time's gettin' close!! 

Shadow, yummy! 
Robert, nice to see you! I love being able to put names and personailties with faces. Thanks also for the pronounciation guide. I've been wondering how it was pronounced.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 28, 2006)

TADD said:


> Ok it was chocolate...... And the chaser was alot of Rum!


Whew! And I was beginning to worry...

Nice pictures of everyone, by the way.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 28, 2006)

How DARE you Robert! Using a photo of MY Asuko Fischer! I have rightfully re-claimed this beauty in this pic.

Many of you may know me from traveling around the US giving lectures on orchids (usually native Japanese species), selling at orchid shows or for the Phrag. Jason Fischer which my father named after me about 11 years ago. If you don’t know me, I’m 1/2 Japanese 1/2 mixed Scandinavian and have been working in the orchid world since I was 5 because my father practiced a healthy form of child slave labor. My father, if you don't know, is the founder and still current owner (I'm coming up on him, really) of Orchids Limited.

Yes, this Asuko Fischer I am holding is very nice… some may say it could rival Jason Fischer, but this is not true. Let it be known that Jason Fischer has the flattest, reddest and most symmetrical flower of any phrag, and that no phrag, not even the best kovachii hybrid, will ever come close to beating it!! :evil: Dahahaha! It has the most FCC’s ever, after all! Aren’t I humble? (I am also 1/2 serious, 1/2 goofball all the time)


----------



## Heather (Sep 29, 2006)

Hrm, I dunno....I might like Asuko better :wink:
Then again, if any of my four Jason Fischer's or my one Asuko would bloom, I might have a different opinion.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2006)

Jason Fischer said:


> (I am also 1/2 serious, 1/2 goofball all the time)


I can see that in your eyes...


----------



## paphioland (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## paphioland (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## paphioland (Sep 29, 2006)

New Orleans and South Beach. Great times haha. Like Jason I am also half Japanese but it is my dad. Other half Italian. Great to see pics of everyone!


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

**bump**


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL, I was actually gonna bump this thread, but haven't gotten my pics e-mailed to me yet. At least now it will be easier to find 

Jon
________
How to roll blunts


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## PHRAG (Oct 30, 2006)

There must be something about orchids that attracts hellraisers. I think a slippertalk kegger might be in order. Jon, do you want to host?


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> There must be something about orchids that attracts hellraisers. I think a slippertalk kegger might be in order. Jon, do you want to host?



Oh, come on, you're just suggesting Jon's place because of his close proximity to cheap strip clubs, John. :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 30, 2006)

I might be going to Vegas in January. We could hold it there instead H., if you think that might be more family friendly.


:evil:


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2006)

Who's a hellraiser? :noangel:


----------



## Marco (Oct 30, 2006)

lol thats hilarious


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

To Vegas!!

Well, a lot of my pics from the weekend ending up being "inappropriate"...but here's a couple.


Here, I'll add a sober one too...err more sober I should say

Jon
________
IOLITE VAPORIZER


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 30, 2006)

Jon B. Hustlin' pimp daddy.


----------



## nyorchids (Oct 30, 2006)

here are some updated ones of me the first one is of me and a client where i work catching a big bass and the second pic is of me and my little one seth who is already 11 weeks old!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

I should add for those outside the AIM circle that those pics were taken during a local event called Pub Crawl last Thursday night. Basically, 6 local bars offer $1 domestic beers that are all within walking distance of eachother. Those pics were taken outside the last one, and the second pic was taken moments before bursting out laughing at something said. (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)

Now to get the pics from our halloween party we had on Saturday.

Jon
________
Vapir No2


----------



## Heather (Oct 30, 2006)

Ha...hahaha...right, Jon. Nice back-pedaling. 

Whore.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Oct 30, 2006)

:rollhappy: HAHAHAHAHA...you should see the pics I'm waiting on to be e-mailed from Saturday.

Jon
________
La Femme


----------



## Mark (Oct 30, 2006)

I know I speak for many when I say I can't wait. :ninja:


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 2, 2006)

OK here is a picture of me from last weekend when I went to a Halloween Party......I was dressed up as "Black Eyed Susan" (I am on the right)...

Now don't laugh.....

Here it is:






Robert


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 2, 2006)

Did anyone else dress up last weekend (and take pictures) or was I the only brave soul (and brave enough to post it)?

Robert


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 2, 2006)

I am trying hard not to laugh. You are a very brave man for posting it. Its almost up there with the kovachii suit.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2006)

:clap: ...and we are not supposed to laugh???


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

I have next to no photos of myself, but I may as well post the one on my web site. 




:


----------



## Heather (Nov 2, 2006)

That's a beautiful shot, Robin...


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks, Heather! That's me, a cell phone camera, a mirror and a wee bit of Photoshop filter on the day I realized people might want to put a face with the person they're buying from. Fancy, huh?!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2006)

WOW, a QT on par with her artwork!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok guys, here's me.

...four years ago.


----------



## Mark (Nov 4, 2006)

That looks good. I mean, the other guys are behind you and that's the idea, right?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

I hope you won. The blue was the finish line, right?


----------



## kentuckiense (Nov 4, 2006)

Those blue triangles are the beginning of the exchange zones for the 4x400m and 4x800m relays. The finish line is probably about 20 or 30 feet beyond them. If I remember correctly, that photo taken after the first lap, so there were still 3 more to go. It was a 1600m (about 1.5 seconds short of a mile) race.

I was pretty dorky looking. Wow.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2006)

Dorky? Naw -- I'd say focused.


----------



## Rick (Nov 5, 2006)

Happy Holloween. This happened to me after a particularly harrowing experience in SW Tennessee.


----------



## Heather (Nov 5, 2006)

Yikes Rick! 
Hope you cleaned up well.


----------



## TADD (Nov 5, 2006)

You look like one of the Devil's Rejects... Anyone seen that one??


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 5, 2006)

TADD said:


> You look like one of the Devil's Rejects... Anyone seen that one??



Yes, unfortunately.


----------



## Heather (Mar 2, 2007)

Hm...I stumbled back into this thread this morning looking for a photo (of me) for my hair stylist. Someone doesn't know what "short" means. 

Anyway, thought I'd bump it again since we have a good number of new members.
Oh yes, and I think with the new kovachii hybrids coming out, we need that photo of John posted again.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2007)

You dont seem short to me Heather!oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 2, 2007)

What a coincidence...I'm getting ready to go out to the bar now 

Jon


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 2, 2007)

Here I am doing something else I like: playing music on an Irish low whistle. This picture was taken overlooking San Francisco Bay with San Francisco and the Golden Gate in the background. There is not much I miss about California, but this view is one of them.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, bumping the thread and showing a picture of myself taken last year in Kauai, HI. 

Dammit......I can't figure out how to put a picture here without uploading it to Imageshack........I suck!

So, you'll have to click the picture.....UGH!

Craig


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll add a bump too, don't be shy!







Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 15, 2007)

Fine I'll send one here. i'm standing in my backyard that I'm gonna work on trying to make it into an asian inspired garden. (Barbara I didn't make that rockI you remember I was carving rocks from cement. its a real one from the previous house owner...there's a even bigger one too) What does redux mean?


----------



## lothianjavert (Mar 16, 2007)

Heather said:


> Ok, someone thought this was a good idea so that when we run into each other in the 80's era candy markets, we'd know....
> 
> New photo...I don't really like photos of myself but I thought this one was kinda cute, at least of my mom. We're in Mexico. (I'm doing my best rendition of: H - "looking like a bug") No tocar!
> 
> ...



OMG, I have one of me in almost that same spot!!!! :rollhappy: I THINK that it's in the photo album that's at school...


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 16, 2007)

Well heck --let me post a pic of the old fart for all you young people.It's a picture of a picture so not as clear as could be.I'm on the left :rollhappy:


----------



## Grandma M (Mar 17, 2007)

L I Jane. No picture shows up.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 17, 2007)

(i wonder if that's why she put the rofl smilie as she wasn't really puttin' a pic)


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 17, 2007)

I saw Jane's picture. It was there.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes it was there.......


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 17, 2007)

funny. i tried with both firefox and ie and had no photo...


----------



## adiaphane (Mar 17, 2007)

It was there. But I think it might hace gotten thrown into the singularity with all these wormholes and non linear time talk.


----------



## L I Jane (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's try again because I know it was there !


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 17, 2007)

oke: now its posted twice!  BTW excellent photo, you look very happy


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 17, 2007)

smartie2000 said:


> ...now it's posted twice!...



tee hee....
thanks.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 17, 2007)

And, to no great surprise, I cannot see it. Oh well.


----------



## Heather (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks fine to me. 
Nice new photos, guys! Jane, you guys are so cute!


----------



## kentuckiense (Apr 9, 2007)

Taken last night. Sans glasses.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 9, 2007)

Grrrr-owl. :drool: 




Sorry, someone had to beat Heather to it.


----------



## Heather (Apr 9, 2007)




----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

This thread needs updating! We've got lots of new names and members so add your face to the thread! I have to go through my photos...


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

O.K. here's a couple, one I've posted in another thread:
Myself and Romeo and in the bottom pic, I'm in red. A family photo of my step-mother, father, son, daughter and hubby.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking family there, Candace, but what was your daughter annoyed about?


----------



## Candace (Oct 5, 2007)

> Nice looking family there, Candace, but what was your daughter annoyed about?



Life, the world, having to touch her mother, who knows...she's 14 and constantly annoyed about something.


----------



## Heather (Oct 5, 2007)

That's pretty much what I figured!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 28, 2007)

This is a photo of mine in a mini "ska" concert in Thessaloniki in a square called Navarinou!!!! I am in the middle!!! Next to me is my girlfriend Sofia and my friend Vaggelis (you can figure out on which side!!!)


----------



## Marco (Nov 3, 2007)

hey bio...looked like a fun event....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2007)

It really was but it didn't last long enough as the wheather didn't help at all!! It started raining ... so you can imagine what happened... 

Have fun...


----------



## ohio-guy (Jan 21, 2008)

*time to bump this thread again?*

I was looking for pictures of my dogs for the pet thread and realized I had never posted a photo of my self. It is nice to put a picture with a name, so I thought I would update. 
This is from the fall, but I like the pic, and I think I figured out how to resize (as per NYEric's request of my flower shots) so it is smaller. 

Who else hasn't posted a self pic yet?
C'mon, join the fun.
Eric


----------



## Renegayde (Jan 21, 2008)

this is the most current photo I have of myself taken a couple of years ago


----------



## Heather (Jan 28, 2008)

*Speaking of quintessential....*

I love how this thread, and the "now playing" thread are really great "captures" of our forum folks. Pretty much from day one of our opening the forum. They chart our history really well.

I have so many great memories of this place - not that it is going any where!
I just was reading a few older threads (looking for something...hrm...to no avail) and I thought it was really interesting to see how our informal banter goes back and forth, over years, over threads, over conversations and over arguments; yet the tone continues to have a good and positive "tone" amongst us. We all have our own voices that, even though we may not "hear" in person, come through here over time. 

(Can you tell I studied Anthro/Soc?)

I get a little frustrated sometimes with the time this place takes - I haven't been working on what I should have been for the last hour, case in point - but this is a pretty cool place - that's the bottom line. Thanks for continuing to make it was it is - the BEST!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2008)

Muffy, get back to work!


----------



## swamprad (Jan 29, 2008)

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's photos. Here's one of me (that's my son behind me) taken 2 days ago in Yellowstone. For this I missed 19WOC?? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2008)

Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 3, 2008)




----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 3, 2008)

My picture from WOC.

Ramon


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice! Always good to revive this thread...

(if anyone's single and around 35 let me know....) 

edit - and a guy.


----------



## ChrisFL (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry Heather, I'm a little young and taken by someone who graciously puts up with this obsession


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> Nice! Always good to revive this thread...
> 
> (if anyone's single and around 35 let me know....)
> 
> edit - and a guy.



Is this age discrimination?!?

Sorry Heather, not only am I taken, but TOOO old:sob:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 3, 2008)

Rick said:


> Sorry Heather, not only am I taken, but TOOO old:sob:



That goes for me too! but still think you're hot


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

(No Rick, I'd take you in a Massachusetts minute!)

Ai! You guys are killing me!!! 

There must be someone around here who fits the bill!


----------



## bench72 (Feb 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> (if anyone's single and around 35 let me know....)
> 
> edit - and a guy.



woo hoo, I'm a guy!!!! and 35!!! and single... oh, umm, errr... just don't tell the other guy I live with oke:


:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

bench72 said:


> woo hoo, I'm a guy!!!! and 35!!! and single... oh, umm, errr... just don't tell the other guy I live with oke:
> 
> 
> :rollhappy:



Okay, um, that didn't help. 

Nor would it have if the other guy wasn't in the picture, since you are in AUSTRALIA and I am in MASSACHUSETTS. 

Not that I am not open to long distance relationships but that is a little out of reach....


Keep 'em coming, boys...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2008)

Just embrace your sapphic side and get it over with.


----------



## Heather (Feb 3, 2008)

Eric, in this day and age one must do what one must do. You think I haven't already? oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I had so underestimated you. Or I'm so old fashioned that my progressions are staid and common-place. I bow before the infinite wisdom of the Red-haired godess.


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Wow, I had so underestimated you. Or I'm so old fashioned that my progressions are staid and common-place. I bow before the infinite wisdom of the Red-haired godess.




Wisdom or Desparation


----------



## Heather (Feb 4, 2008)

Sigh....

:wink:


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 20, 2008)

Thought this was a fun thread. Anyhow, here is a photo from when I worked fo Chadwicks. There was a black tie party, and of course my wife and I had to be different.


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

George! I think we need a picture of Katie's tricep. Please? NTEric will die a slow death if you post it. :rollhappy:


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll get on it today. I don't seem to have a ready one of her tat...hmmm


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

What is it a Red Sox tat!?


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

NYEric said:


> What is it a Red Sox tat!?



You're warm, but no.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2008)

To each - their own! I remember I was playing a tournament in Chicago and one night at a nightclub we were chatting up a bird who said "NYC has nothing; Chicago has Michael Jordan" and all I could do was wonder what planet she was really from! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

okay, we've got quite a few new members recently - post away - and George, weren't you supposed to be getting on something??? oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 8, 2008)

Bump....wow. We haven't seen some of these folks in a while...need to add to the collection!


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 8, 2008)

paphreek said:


> Here's Frank Smith in one of his greenhouses on Sunday morning with John H on the left. Everyone looks so serious because we are listening to Frank's instructions on purchasing plants. Frank was a phenomenal host on both Saturday night and Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had to add these pictures from a different thread, as we finally get to see NYEric!! and there are nice pictures of Ross, Bob from Albany and Frank Smith.

Robert


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 8, 2008)

Eric, shouldn't that be a besseae on the name badge oke:

Here's the most recent pic I have of myself from Halloween with a couple of my girls





I wanted to post a pic I have of Jenna Haze and me...but it's not exactly appropriate...


----------



## Sue (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's a recent picture of me:
(yeah, sorry -- it's a link)

BTW, my book just came out! You should buy it.

Sorry I haven't been around! Been busy teaching.


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2008)

Sue said:


> Sorry I haven't been around! Been busy teaching.



Clearly - and editing as well! Nice job man (and boy, aren't you looking the professor these days!) Nice to see you around, Sue. Congrats on the book. Cool subject (being a Macgirl buying a new computer today, I may just read it!) 

Jon, you and the girls...:rollhappy: dating anyone yet? 
Someone recently told me I had a penchant for unavailable men...so now, every time I meet a new one, I just remark to friends upon how I've added another to my collection...


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 9, 2008)

It is great to see the people I have been talking to on here for the past couple of months! Im glad someone bumped this thread!
Anyway, here are a few of me. I know, I know...no one wants to see multiple pics o' my ugly mug. Oh, well 
I feel like Im on some online dating site or something :rollhappy: [Man seeks affectionate companion. Warning - prone to spend horrendous amounts of money on rare paphs]. 

Me - classic self portrait






Outside of Chateau Palmer 






Do I look confused to you? Im not usually a scarf person but I was in France with some friends...What can I say?





And finally, 2 years ago. Juneau, AK - Mendenhall Glacier. I know, I look scruffy, but I was in Alaska! I had to fit in


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Nutz4Paphs said:


> It is great to see the people I have been talking to on here for the past couple of months! Im glad someone bumped this thread!
> ..
> 
> Outside of Chateau Palmer



Now, your friends do know correct adresses in the Bordeaux surroundings!! Did you buy some of this (expensive) Margaux or just tasted ?! Jean


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 9, 2008)

Just tasted. But I did buy a couple of bottles of Mouton-Rothschild and a bottle of Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes. I love Bourbon and Scotch as much as the next guy, but I fell in love with wine in France!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Nutz4Paphs said:


> Just tasted. But I did buy a couple of bottles of Mouton-Rothschild and a bottle of Chateau d'Yquem Sauternes. I love Bourbon and Scotch as much as the next guy, but I fell in love with wine in France!



You went for the upmost class then, but they also do have drinkable wines for a +/- reasonable price ! I like them too  Jean


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Jean - we seen you yet? Keep 'em coming folks! It IS nice to know with whom we are speaking on a daily basis!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok, here the photo of one oldie then! This is the only pict. ever taken of me in my gh; it was shot by Yoshi Nomura when he was in Luxembourg 2 years for a one-day trip during one of his travels ( => http://notsogreenthumb.org/ ). I am contributing photos of my orchids to his fine site!





Another pict. of the oldie is available in my thread of my Aalsmeer trip:
=> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9763

Jean


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Heather said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Jean - we seen you yet? Keep 'em coming folks! It IS nice to know with whom we are speaking on a daily basis!



we have been working in // Heather!  Jean


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful photos! Thank you Jean!!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 9, 2008)

Your GH looks great Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 9, 2008)

Great gh Jean! You look great, too!!!

Nutz4paphs, you must have been to many places around the world! Great pics!!!


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

Sue said:


> Here's a recent picture of me:
> (yeah, sorry -- it's a link)
> 
> BTW, my book just came out! You should buy it.
> ...



Hey Sue,
I didn't know you were out at Coastal? Last I heard somewhere in Virginia (I thought)... Interesting choice for a topic.... iPod.... I might need to invest in a new book...


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

*WARNING IF YOU ARE SQUEEMISH OR PRONE TO VOMITTING LOOK AWAY....*





Sorry y'all get to see this again...... I can't seem to find it.....


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey Jean! A man in his jungle!!

I love it:clap:

Tadd That pic had just about left my memory. THANKS:evil:oke::evil:

I might have to repost the pic of me testing my wetpad:evil:


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

Is it on your bed??????? oke: Depends.... work great!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 9, 2008)

Hahahahahaha......


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2008)

It's really nice putting faces to your names.


----------



## nikv (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's me. I hate having my photo taken and have very few of them that I actually like. I guess I'm picky.







I'm not nearly as wild and crazy as I see others judging from their photos. 

Best Regards,
Nik

P.S. That's the Hollywood sign in the background.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this thread should be a sticky Heather oke:

I agree, it's great to see the faces behind the screen names, and it makes it handy when you finally meet someone here in person at a show or what not.

There only seems to be pictures of me when I'm having some beers though...oh well, another favorite from St. Patty's Day


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess after posting 1000+ times I could put my face with a name.
This is from 3 yrs ago. I haven't changeoke:but my youngest daughter, Laci has! My wife, Melinda and to the far left is her youngest son, Carson. We were celebrating my 50th birthday


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Rick , great to meet you and family, and all of you pictured here!!!! Jean


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 9, 2008)

TADD - is that a fairrieanum tatt on your shoulder? :clap:
Jon, I think you're right...somehow you always happen to have a drink within 5 feet of you in your pics...and at least one, if not more, ladies 
PS. If Im going to get in a cage, I need some room to dance oke:
Slipperking - You have a great looking family! Happy Birthday 3 years late.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> Hi Rick , great to meet you and family, and all of you pictured here!!!! Jean


 Good to see you as well. Maybe someday in person would even be better.



Nutz4Paphs said:


> TADD - is that a fairrieanum tatt on your shoulder? :clap:
> Jon, I think you're right...somehow you always happen to have a drink within 5 feet of you in your pics...and at least one, if not more, ladies
> PS. If Im going to get in a cage, I need some room to dance oke:
> Slipperking - You have a great looking family! Happy Birthday 3 years late.


Thanks for the HB ..Nutz!


----------



## Heather (Nov 9, 2008)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I think this thread should be a sticky Heather oke:



I do believe we are now stuck!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 9, 2008)

woa, I had some severe misconceptions about what some people look like! .... others, not so much


----------



## TADD (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup that is a fairrieanum on my shoulder. I have not yet expanded the collection , but have a few ideas circulating once the wifey allows me to spend the right amount of money.... A bit more money than a orchid, but definitely stays around alot longer. Here is the pic of it the day I got it. A little red and swollen, but it has done well over the years.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2008)

I can only tolerate pictures of myself if I'm holding a fish..............Eric


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 9, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I can only tolerate pictures of myself if I'm holding a fish..............Eric


Those ain't gold fish..so what are they??


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 9, 2008)

Bluefish! 7 and 10 lbs.....


----------



## swamprad (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you know that palestinian recipe where you soak the fish in milk?


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice catch, Eric!!!


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 25, 2008)

A couple pitchers deep on my birthday.


----------



## toddybear (Dec 25, 2008)

Just checked this thread..should have posted a pic of myself ages ago. Here I am in the greenhouse at my workplace...this is where my orchid collection is spilling...at least the vandaceous and cattleya alliance. Don't have the heard to move any slippers there..yet! (too many mealies to subject them too)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks like a great place to work! Lot's of pretty flowers. But I don't blame you about the mealies...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Todd, nice to meet you!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes Todd it's nice to finally meet you face to screen!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello, it is very nice to meet you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 29, 2008)

There's something to be said for looking people in the eye online (and behind the wheel). People around here, even in my so-called "walking neighborhood", would just as soon run over me as look in my direction--and, trust me, no one has anywhere to be for about five hours. Interactions would probably be kinder overall if we all truly knew who we were relating to. 

I'm enjoying meeting all of you this way and hope I will get to see more of you at Midwest orchid shows this year.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2008)

hi Robin, nice to meet you!!! Jean


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi everyone, it's nice to put pictures to faces. Here's the most recent one of me:




More pictures of the family and our plants are available here:
http://www.geocities.com/em_tee_w/

Sheila & I just found out yesterday that we are going to be having a baby girl, due at the end of May. Yay!

We are also expecting a Paph. maliopoense (the bud takes FOREVER!), and 2 that just started to spike, Paph. Julius and Houghtoniae. Those 2 are very reliable for us, along with Phrag. Cardinale, which just finished up.

Mike


----------



## Heather (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations Mike!! 
Nice cabin you have there! 

And Robin, it is always a pleasure to see your beautiful face.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 30, 2008)

em_tee_w said:


> Sheila & I just found out yesterday that we are going to be having a baby girl, due at the end of May. Yay!



congratulations! I vote for may 24th (very good date), also the birthdate of bob dylan


----------



## Candace (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats and I vote for May 17th and I'll be happy to share my b-day with her. Taurus' rock.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats Mike!


----------



## em_tee_w (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## nikv (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations Mike on your pending arrival!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats, indeed! 

I enjoyed your web site, too. The cabin is perfect and the basket of puppies was too much! No words for that level of cuteness.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2008)

All the good-looking people here!


----------



## Sirius (Dec 31, 2008)

(because you can never have too many self portraits captured by creepy webcam)


----------



## TADD (Jan 1, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> All the good-looking people here!



You obviously keep skipping my photo....... oke:


Or it would be "All the Super-Sexy people here...... :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 1, 2009)

OK John, you're creeping me out! STOP looking at me!!oke:


----------



## Heather (Jan 1, 2009)

All my creepy webcam photos make me look blue cause it is so darn dark down here!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh yea Heather, that's creepy alright! Come back to the light!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 19, 2009)

*pics from work*

I usually don't have pictures of myself (and I promise that I usually do shave.....) so hadn't bothered trying to post here. One of my co-workers carries his digital camera on his hip at work, so I got some from his latest collection. (all pictures are by Gil Willson, work site is Kurt Weiss Greenhouses Utica NY)






cleaning gerberas before shipping





"I don't know, where did you leave it?"





annual flats in house 30





rolling out new roofing plastic (and not looking down )(far left in hat)





view from the open roof





"I'm freezing my &$#@ off out here!"





take that!





drunk growers





cottonwood seedling growing out of leaking overhead line





former boss and his grandson





quality control is obviously lacking in the seeding department...





perched on top of the rafters of an uncovered greenhouse roof





good thing the boss is afraid of heights and will never come up here!





cool moss growing around yet another overhead leak





phal hybrids from florida waiting to be shipped to a box store


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2009)

Great photos cnycharles and great job!!!! It is very nice to meet you...


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2009)

very impressive pictures from the nursery and the Charles!!!! Nice to meet you!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the Moss! the mashed plant! and the job!! Funny how one has a mental image of a person based on their postings. I had you pegged as being much older...sorry. PS thanks for posting your pic on the profile page too.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 20, 2009)

Doesn't look old to me! ....... but climbing around on roofs would make one think you could be part goat!  Loved your photos, you must enjoy going to work everyday!


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

Cool photos, Charles!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 20, 2009)

nice thread... fun to see so many faces...

so, here I am...

first... caught by a "Paparazzi" at a party in Basel (next day teh picture was published at a local website and everybody at work was mailing it and having fun)

second... once upon a time.. there were hairs )) long ago in Maui

Third, photoshop helps.... a lot!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice pics Ramon....you party animal, you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

What a great place to work, Charles. 

Nice Photoshop portrait, Ramon!


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> congratulations! I vote for may 24th (very good date), also the birthdate of bob dylan



I'm voting for the 24th too. It's my new favorite number. 
It used to be 14 but now it has evolved.

It's nice to see so many "new" faces. I'm sorry I have been a little absent lately. Not that you need me at all, judging from all the posting done in my absence. oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

nice to meet you Ramon!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello Ramon!!!! Nice to meet you...


----------



## P-chan (Feb 21, 2009)

This is a shot of me 30 years ago!! I'm holding one of my "best in show" African Violets.


----------



## P-chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Myself, my new husband and my 3 children last year.(At our wedding)


----------



## P-chan (Feb 21, 2009)

myself and my husband. Sorry about 3 posts- I couldn't make all 3 pics go into one post. I'm computer challenged!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi, P-chan. Interesting how we all change as time passes.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Those violets are humungous!! Do you still grow them; any micro-miniatures?!!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 22, 2009)

hehe, thanks...


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice to meet you P-chan!!!!! Lovely family...!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

I agree with the above!
P-chan, there's times I'm computer challenged too, rather than make a new post, just hit the edit button on your previous post & add another picture or two!

Ramon you're avatar is so accurate! how did you get that?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 22, 2009)

How on earth do you grow an african violet that well??? Mine never did anywhere close to that well!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Ramon you're avatar is so accurate! how did you get that?



My little cousin, who studies graphic animation, sent me this link http://www.faceyourmanga.com/welcome.htm you can do your own Avatar here, and you only need to know your face features...


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 23, 2009)

love it! its awesome! here's me =)


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> My little cousin, who studies graphic animation, sent me this link http://www.faceyourmanga.com/welcome.htm you can do your own Avatar here, and you only need to know your face features...



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: I'll have to play around with it!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

philoserenus said:


> love it! its awesome! here's me =)



LOL yours is cute...


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 23, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy: I'll have to play around with it!



looking forward to seeing it


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 27, 2009)

Creepy webcam.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2009)

Are those really your glasses or did you borrow them from Dew Carrie??oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 27, 2009)

The cam makes it look like they are cartoon and placed on after the photo was taken...

I gotta get a pic up here...


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 27, 2009)

OK, so its not the most "happy" pic, but it's really odd taking pictures of yourself. Well, I thought so....


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> I think this thread should be a sticky Heather oke:
> 
> I agree, it's great to see the faces behind the screen names, and it makes it handy when you finally meet someone here in person at a show or what not.
> 
> There only seems to be pictures of me when I'm having some beers though...oh well, another favorite from St. Patty's Day



Jon, who cares about you... who's the honey in the cage with you? 

-Steve Jobs


----------



## Ernie (Feb 27, 2009)

Heather said:


> Nice! Always good to revive this thread...
> 
> (if anyone's single and around 35 let me know....)
> 
> edit - and a guy.



How'd I miss a shot at a Steve Jobs! Girl, I am 35 on the money. Single... can be arranged. 

-Steve Jobs (Ernie)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> OK, so its not the most "happy" pic, but it's really odd taking pictures of yourself. Well, I thought so....


Heck, I have a better photo of you than that!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 28, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> My little cousin, who studies graphic animation, sent me this link http://www.faceyourmanga.com/welcome.htm you can do your own Avatar here, and you only need to know your face features...



I tried it and came out with this. Sorry Ramon I borrowed your hand.


Ramon


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, my turn. And yeah, it is kind of weird taking your own picture. :rollhappy:


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright guys, my turn. This is my grad pic, from last year. It is the only half-decent picture that has ever been taken of me. The photo had dust on it when I scanned it, so it looks kinda dirty. I really should scan it again, clean this time...!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2009)

great to 'see' you Joanne and Scooby5757 !!!! Jean

and Joe !!!! (we must have been // )


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 28, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> OK, so its not the most "happy" pic, but it's really odd taking pictures of yourself. Well, I thought so....



wow.. it's amazing... you look like the twin brother of a friend of mine in madrid.....


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2009)

So glad to meet you Scooby, Joanne and Joe!!!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 28, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> wow.. it's amazing... you look like the twin brother of a friend of mine in madrid.....




Im dying to see him now...makes you wonder _Does your doppelganger look _just _like you?_

Never been to Madrid, not yet at least. Been to Barcelona twice and Ibiza, I didn't see him there.


----------



## Clark (Mar 2, 2009)

*Christine and I on vacation*




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

Grand Canyon?


----------



## Clark (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes, Grand Canyon! Even though there were no orchids on this trip,
Jada, our pilot, made up for it.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Clark, good to see ya.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool, I must try to take a heli-tour next time I'm in LV.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 3, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> Im dying to see him now...makes you wonder _Does your doppelganger look _just _like you?_
> 
> Never been to Madrid, not yet at least. Been to Barcelona twice and Ibiza, I didn't see him there.



Scooby.... I am trying to get permission from my Friend to post a picture of him here... but no way... he does not want 

I will keep trying


----------



## Heather (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool guys. Joe, you are adorable. And, Clark, I'm glad you seem to have figured out the photos.


----------



## parvi_17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Heather said:


> Cool guys. Joe, you are adorable. And, Clark, I'm glad you seem to have figured out the photos.



Thank you Heather! I'd like to say that this thread was a really cool idea; it's nice to put faces to names.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> Thank you Heather! I'd like to say that this thread was a really cool idea; it's nice to put faces to names.



like, um, ahem, *where is your profile photo... 

oh, duh! you posted it in the thread.. nevermind " (


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

Robert, Kami, and me (note manicured fingernails!) 





Rob, Kami, and kitten Winnie (as in the pooh)





(oops, that first one is sort of big, sorry!)


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

hey, I was just wondering, but if we have both administratrixes on one coast, isn't it possible that might trigger the 'big one', and half of california will slide into the ocean? we've got things well balanced right now (slight attempt at humor...)


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2009)

Hahaha....try the same town! 

Candace, we're destroying Sacramento with our power. :evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 5, 2009)

at least now you'll be able to grow phal species and vandas.....


----------



## Heather (Mar 6, 2009)

Phal species at least. 
Vandas don't really do it for me...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 6, 2009)

At least you can grow Cymbidiums outside!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 24, 2009)

This photo was kindly taken by my intern today after I finished photographing Platanthera lacera (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12705).


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 25, 2009)

cool pic!!!! Jean


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jun 25, 2009)

kentuckiense said:


> This photo was kindly taken by my intern today after I finished photographing Platanthera lacera...



I want an intern...


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 25, 2009)

Scooby5757 said:


> I want an intern...


In my opinion, everyone should have at least one. Great help with data entry.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 27, 2009)

You really look like a classmate of mine, but he lacks all that hair...lol 
Nice Platanthera...


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm beginning to feel narcissistic for posting two photos in a row.

My girlfriend and I:


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2009)

> Candace, we're destroying Sacramento with our power.



Yeah and if we're going to combine our forces to make CA slide off into the sea, it may happen tomorrow per the weathermen!


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 25, 2009)

a recent one of me


----------



## Clark (Oct 25, 2009)

Chrissy and I say " Hello!"


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2009)

Clark E said:


> Chrissy and I say " Hello!"



um, you are in the bowl? oke: now that's a 'green' house!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh cool, you've got one of those roof top gardens. More pix??? And yeah, where are you???? :rollhappy:


----------



## Jim Toomey (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi!
Sow more pics of your roof garden!
Jim


----------



## Heather (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice recent pics, guys! Love the roof garden.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 26, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> um, you are in the bowl? oke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

Great picture!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, this thread died!

From Monday:


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2011)

INCOMING METEOR:sob:


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 5, 2011)

Mars Attack!! 

cool photo!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2011)

That could make me jealous!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 6, 2011)

Great photo.... Dinosaur eggs??? oke: 

What can you see from up there?


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 6, 2011)

looks like a grizzly bear cub on top of that rock


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 6, 2011)

It's the summit of Old Rag Mountain in the Shenandoah National Park of Virginia. It's not particularly tall, but it offers a nice 360 degree view and the final mile to the summit is entirely rock scramble... Incredibly fun!


----------



## Heather (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, this thread did die - we have a lot of new members (and a lot of missing ones! I was just trying to "fix" broken image links but there's a lot of pages to go through.) I will fix mine though.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 21, 2011)

I had forgotten all about this thread! Look'in good Heather


----------



## paphioboy (May 21, 2011)

Here goes...
Me and my big baby from 4 years ago... 





Me and the ET as of 2011..


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2011)

Cool nice to see you Li!!!! What was that lovely large baby again ? Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (May 22, 2011)

It looks like a Grammatophyllum. Good to see you, Paphioboy!


----------



## paphioboy (May 22, 2011)

Yes, Rick is correct. Grammatophyllum scriptum.  Original post is here:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4195&highlight=grammatophyllum


----------



## SlipperKing (May 26, 2011)

Cool Li. I have one I just picked up from Pete, Gram stapeliiflorum. It's really cool too.


----------



## Heather (May 26, 2011)

Nice pics! You are very photogenic!


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

Photos from San Cristobal Castle this past weekend.

This is my girlfriend and I





Locked up!


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2011)

bump


Hello.
My boss is getting a little better with the camera,
since the Florida trip.

Got my freak on, last Sat. afternoon.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 24, 2011)

OK! That's what's left of me after 65 years. Only the head and torso. :rollhappy:


----------



## Clark (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice to meet you Michel.
I feel we are face to face.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Michel!!! Nice to meet you!!!

(what is the plant hanging behind you? )

Hello Li, Marco and Clark...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2011)

There are only good-looking people on this forum!!!


----------



## Candace (Oct 25, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> There are only good-looking people on this forum!!!



It's because we research this and only let the good looking ones join. The uglies are relegate to that "other" forum. Too bad for them.


----------



## Hera (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey Shiva, looking good!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 25, 2011)

Candace said:


> It's because we research this and only let the good looking ones join. The uglies are relegate to that "other" forum. Too bad for them.



ah, so that's why it took three emails originally for me to get signed up! 
(maybe it was two...)


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Candace said:


> It's because we research this and only let the good looking ones join. The uglies are relegate to that "other" forum. Too bad for them.



:rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice to see you all!

This is me >>>> 



Maybe I'll get brave someday. Besides, I'm sure some of you would like to enlarge my image, print it out and attach it to a dartboard.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2011)

Naw, Mark. I recognized your head shot, which replaced beating a dead horse, which replaced.... You are cool.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2011)

bump


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice phallus, Brian...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2011)

EEW!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 24, 2011)

How can you smile, so close to Mr. Stinky???


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2011)

the stink was coming in waves
plus, it wasn't the worst thing ever


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice to see you Brian..  Nice smile....it is in between the waves I guess...


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2011)

That's an awesome photo, Brian! Is that _A. titanum_? Where was this taken?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 26, 2011)

yup
it was at University of Connecticut at Storrs in the EEB greenhouses
they seem to bloom them every year, if not every other


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 18, 2012)

with a bunch of new members, figured i'd bring this back to the surface, although this isn't a recent photo. it is this spring though


----------



## newbud (Aug 18, 2012)

Old farts wedding last July. Well the one on the left anyhow.





We have acaule's down here too.






How do you guys pronounce it: a-qu-lay?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 18, 2012)

I pronounce it 'a-call-eh'


----------



## NYEric (Oct 4, 2012)

i got molested!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 4, 2012)

Yea, right! oke:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 4, 2012)

Ha ha ha ha ha 
OMG
Totally not what I was expecting. ...neither was my husband. Thanks Eric, now I have explaining to do!


----------



## Paul Mc (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks Eric!!!! I was at work, lol... I too had some explaining, especially since I wasn't on break, ROFL....


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## The Mutant (Oct 5, 2012)

Leo Schordje said:


>



I agree and add; :crazy:

Apparently, pictures of male molestation (can you even say that? I've no idea...) is too much for me before my second cup of tea... :wink:


----------



## Justin (Oct 5, 2012)

Eric, no plants in the bathroom????


----------



## Ruth (Oct 5, 2012)

> Eric, no plants in the bathroom????


Where are the plants????oke:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2012)

No need yet I grow in hydro!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2012)

New camera Eric ???? Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 13, 2013)

a bad pic of me and one of my new little friends


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

Great to put some faces to some of the names. Pity a lot of the pictures are missing!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jun 13, 2013)

Kitty! Congrats!


----------



## atlantis (Jun 13, 2013)

I have just discovered this thread and it´s been nice to meet some users' faces here


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2014)

time for this again?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2014)

Biodome extreme gardening? oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2014)

my supercool new respirator!
now i don't have to shave to spray pesticides that require one
(i have a beard and don't want to shave. a full or half face respirator can't make a seal with most facial hair)


----------



## AdamD (Aug 12, 2014)

Wow how have I missed this thread? Too cool!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey! I want one of those! .... Or rather, a job that doesn't require me to spray. Anyone have one of those for me? 






Yours truly biking with Clark near Frenchtown, NJ along Delaware River





Myself and Clark at work, exchanging plants (I'm on left)


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2014)

Looking good Charles!


----------



## Clark (Sep 8, 2014)

Brian, if I am ever single again, I want one of those suits.


----------



## Clark (Jun 4, 2015)

Last week...







http://strawberryhotsprings.com/


All good.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2015)

Cool, enjoy.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2017)

is anyone going to show themselves here?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 29, 2017)

Oh, so that's what Clark looks like. Here's me.


----------



## Ray (Jun 29, 2017)

This is my wife, Michele, and I just shy of 44 years ago


----------



## Ray (Jun 29, 2017)

And about a month ago


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2017)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## wojtek (May 14, 2018)

Hello my Orchids friends ! It's me  in a mining outfit


----------



## troy (May 14, 2018)

My daughter and I


Sent from my SM-T807T using Tapatalk


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2018)

Dude, you are almost a dead ringer for a younger Viggo Mortensen! I, on the other hand, am more reminiscent of Richard Simmons... :sob:


----------

